# Stains over fur



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I just want to know since I have seen several dogs like this, so I want to get info before giving advice

Is true that the main reasons of brown or red stains over fur like those ones on the sides of mouth, paws, eyes and sometimes other places happen when the dog is fed a high carb diet or one wit a lot of colorant dye like the ones in beneful kibbles?

For what I heard the colorant dyes or the sugar from the carbs gets into the dog saliva and it stains everything that touch or it gets into the tear glands, is all that true?

Also not sure of this, but external reasons can make it happen? 

Were I live there are lot of forest fires right now, they are a bit far from were my house is but the smoke is covering the hole city, since they stared Pompadour has gotten some tear stains in his eyes, he gets a low carb diet and no dyes in his kibble, but the smoke can be a reason? angel eyes was recommended to me, he has taken this in the past and he is getting better.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Sapphire-Light said:


> I just want to know since I have seen several dogs like this, so I want to get info before giving advice
> 
> Is true that the main reasons of brown or red stains over fur like those ones on the sides of mouth, paws, eyes and sometimes other places happen when the dog is fed a high carb diet or one wit a lot of colorant dye like the ones in beneful kibbles?
> 
> ...


I'm sure there are numerous reasons why dogs have these stains from yeast/fungal infections to crappy/low quality diets. For the record (to risk sounding like I'm bashing raw... good god no) I have seen raw fed dogs with the same staining. 
I also think genetics play a large part in why that staining occurs but I have no evidence to back this up. Were your dogs parents prone to eye/mouth staining?
Smoke could certainly stain a dogs fur but it wouldn't be super noticeable in a brown dog (the one in your avatar is the one you are inquiring about??) it would more affect a white/cream coloured dog and it would take quite a bit of time to notice staining. It would also probably stain the whole dog, not just certain parts of the dog. Although the smoke could be an irritant to his eyes... 
Staining is part of the reason I chose black as a colour when I got my toy poodle long ago


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

brindle said:


> I'm sure there are numerous reasons why dogs have these stains from yeast/fungal infections to crappy/low quality diets. For the record (to risk sounding like I'm bashing raw... good god no) I have seen raw fed dogs with the same staining.
> I also think genetics play a large part in why that staining occurs but I have no evidence to back this up. Were your dogs parents prone to eye/mouth staining?
> Smoke could certainly stain a dogs fur but it wouldn't be super noticeable in a brown dog (the one in your avatar is the one you are inquiring about??) it would more affect a white/cream coloured dog and it would take quite a bit of time to notice staining. It would also probably stain the whole dog, not just certain parts of the dog. Although the smoke could be an irritant to his eyes...
> Staining is part of the reason I chose black as a colour when I got my toy poodle long ago


Thank you for the information 

Yeah, he is the dog in my avatar he's also a toy poodle, when I picked him from the breeder he had some tear stains and I changed the kibble, before he was eating royal canin mini puppy and I switched to proplan and his tear stained got a lot worse in that food (also got a red tint before it didn't had color) so the vet recommended the angel eyes for a few months.

He cleared wit the angel eyes and after I stopped the proplan, I looked at dog food advisor and it appears that proplan has more carbs than RC , I saw that some of the dogs at the breeder's photos had some staining in the eyes.


He haven't had an issues again until now when the forest fires happened, the smoke is so bad that many airplane flights have being canceled.

The stains aren't colored but he gets gooey eyes and look a bit irritated , something that looks like drops of clear hand sanitizer in his tear ducts and sometimes it sticks over the eyeball, the first days I was cleaning them like at least 3-4 times in a day, but now that I'm using the angel eyes again it has helped a lot they are reducing in quantity.

So like you said, perhaps is the smoke who irritates the eyes , now that I think more he was sneezing a bit in the worse days of smoke too.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Goodness yes it could be the smoke. I would be a wreak my eye's my throat. I'll bet there allot of people suffering and you know the animals are. I hope the fires stop soon.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Goodness yes it could be the smoke. I would be a wreak my eye's my throat. I'll bet there allot of people suffering and you know the animals are. I hope the fires stop soon.


Agree, is so depressing 

I took pictures today to show how bad the smoke was early this morning.

In this images there's a line of hills in the background but you can barely see them because of the smoke.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahhh I hate that, we had it bad last summer from fires here and Colorado. I hope this summer isn't as bad makes my eyes hurt just looking at those pictures.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Ahhh I hate that, we had it bad last summer from fires here and Colorado. I hope this summer isn't as bad makes my eyes hurt just looking at those pictures.


Yeah they look nasty, is a good thing I managed to get the angel eyes, he is getting better now it was bad to see the goo tear pieces over the eyes it looked painful.

Hopefully the fires can be reduced in your area, the poor forest creatures suffer so mush


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Yikes! Where are you? You are breathing that stuff - I would be worried about what's going in my lungs, and my dogs' lungs.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

FBarnes said:


> Yikes! Where are you? You are breathing that stuff - I would be worried about what's going in my lungs, and my dogs' lungs.


The worse thing is that were are surrounded by hills, so the smoke has a hard time to get out and also the heat from the sun stays in 

I'm in Honduras, central america, so the firefighters have a very difficult time controlling the fires because they have a limited equipment.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Although I understand how harmful these fires can be to us and our animals, I am going to add that natural forest fires are necessary for some ecosystems to survive and thrive. There are many fire dependent plants out there, so fires do serve a purpose for nature, even though they suck for us!!

And I would assume the smoke would affect your dogs eyes. I've been meaning to tell you this but I love your dogs name, it just seems so fitting!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> Although I understand how harmful these fires can be to us and our animals, I am going to add that natural forest fires are necessary for some ecosystems to survive and thrive. There are many fire dependent plants out there, so fires do serve a purpose for nature, even though they suck for us!!
> 
> And I would assume the smoke would affect your dogs eyes. I've been meaning to tell you this but I love your dogs name, it just seems so fitting!


Yeah I agree in the natural fires happening, unfortunalety in the cases of latest weeks they were made by humans and even people were killed burned alive and houses destroyed.

Some of the reasons of those fires is from lazy or cheap people who set fire their fields after the harvest to "clean" them from the "nasty worthless plants" so they can cultivate again what they please, they also take advantage from the ashes of the plants so they will save money instead of buying fertilizers, sadly the fire spreads to the forests without control.



Thank you for the comment of his name, when I was looking for one I thought that using something that comes from the french court and also the hairstyle would reflect the breed's past of living in that era


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awe that's too bad that ppl cause the fires on purpose.


----------

